# Please help. Poor background and trying to get on the force.



## jchiu22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello,

I'm in need of advice, suggestions, or anything that could help with my situation. I've given up applying to Boston Police, as I didn't score well, only got a score band 8, equivalent of 88-92 supposedly. I'm now trying to apply to Houston Police, and I hit a bump along the way with my recruiter. I had a CWOF for assault with a dangerous weapon and destruction of property charge on my record back in 2003. I was wondering how this would affect my job outlook with Houston Police or any agency? I was slapped with a joint venture charge, because my friends initiated the attack, which was to retaliate against a group hassling us. I wasn't on scene till it happened, so I had no part in the fight. Even the police report says I didn't do anything. But, because i drove them, and was with them, i'm guilty by association and was hit with a joint venture charge. I can't believe this could haunt me, despite the fact I took no part in the matter, only just being there. Would Houston Police hire me? Would any police agency hire me? I got caught up in the wrong crowd then. I have a clean record other than that blemish and a degree in Criminal Justice. Please help!


----------



## jchiu22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply...but I'm beyond this phase already. I was assigned a recruiter after all the preliminary questions and pre-qualifications. I was set to go to Houston in March to finish the last phases (physical, medical, polygraph, and psych). I am a resourceful person, and do lots of research about what needs to be done. However, it only came to light that my recruiters C.O. needs more information about our MASS. law of CWOF. So, they stopped my appt. to fly there in March to conduct a further background investigation into the matter. I answered "no" for arrest convictions as asked by the questionnaire and the recruiter, which is technically correct by our state law, but it boiled down to the point of asking about having a CORI background. Texas does not have a grasp in knowledge about our system here. This I can't research enough on my own without assistance of officers that do know the process and routine of applicants like myself with such a background looking to apply and get on. I thank you for your reply, but I'm not an idiot that doesnt know how to research on his own.

Houston Requirements does state NO convictions at all, or be disqualified. But a CWOF is drawing attention that seems to lead them to wonder whether I'm acceptable or not.

My CWOF was dismissed after only 1 day probation. I repeat....1 day !! How screwed up is that, adding me to the charges that only led to 1 day of probation by the judge. I'm not a troublemaker. I've led a good life with many family members, friends, and professors to vouch for my character.

Please, anyone (specifically officers in the recruiting dept) that can help me? Or anyone at all with knowledge of such a case?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

blow guy glodis and you'll be wearing a badge just as fast as galls can ship it to you.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

KEVDEMT said:


> blow guy glodis and you'll be wearing a badge just as fast as galls can ship it to you.


Bwahahahaha!:L:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't think you have The Right Stuff for a lot of jobs, kid. You "can't believe" this would come back to "haunt" you? You should KNOW it will. Until you understand that, there's not much hope for you outside the paper hat crowd, though as Wolfie notes, you lack initiative so maybe I don't want you fetching my fries. You made the choice to keep company with people who got into fights. The company you keep says a lot about you.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

McDonalds is hiring.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Jason - what did you answer to this question?:


> List all arrests, whether you were actually charged or not (including all juvenile arrests)


Which is part of the Houston Police Department Questionnaire.

http://www.hpdcareer.com/word documents/application.pdf


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*DING* "Fries are Up!"


----------



## jchiu22 (Feb 10, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I don't think you have The Right Stuff for a lot of jobs, kid. You "can't believe" this would come back to "haunt" you? You should KNOW it will. Until you understand that, there's not much hope for you outside the paper hat crowd, though as Wolfie notes, you lack initiative so maybe I don't want you fetching my fries. You made the choice to keep company with people who got into fights. The company you keep says a lot about you.


Wow..amazing. I came to this site thinking its a group of people that could offer positive insight or previous experience with it all. Didn't think its about giving smartass feedbacks for no apparent reason. But, sure. You can already assume my lifestyle through one incident, with me having friends.."who got into fights"? When did i say they like to fight? I said they retaliated against a group that hassled us first. Its not my friends fault that they won the fight that the other group couldn't finish. And because of that...they are the perps and gets charged......sure...right. I'm sorry for having friends that doesn't put up with people's bullshit because they're bored and looking to start something..G..thanks.

Did I think this would come back to haunt me? Well of course I knew I couldn't sweep it under the rug. I was merely asking how a recruit officer would view my background compared to those that did plea guilty or had worse cases. If your not going to really read my post, why even bother to post anything back at all? And the initiative part..I ignored it, but you all seem to think I lack it. Thats a first for someone to describe me. You randomly throwing words out cause you lacking vocab or something?

And yea Wolf, the recruiter asked for my side of the story to understand my perspective. I wouldn't be wasting people's time reading this for no reason if it was a load of bs.

But you know, thats fine. If everyone here is gonna act like a dick for no reason..then whatever. I guess there are a lot more shitty characters in this world afteralll.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Wow, with a skin that thin I'd hate to see what you'd do if you actually got hired and came across someone on a car stop who gave you a *real* ration of shit.


The internet isn't real? Crap. 



> because they're bored and looking to start something..*G*..thanks.


Is that G like... What Up G?

or Like gee-thanks?


----------



## jchiu22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Wow, with a skin that thin I'd hate to see what you'd do if you actually got hired and came across someone on a car stop who gave you a *real* ration of shit.


wow..ease up. I'm just making a point. If you ain't going to help, let it be. Something wrong with being serious about a question?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"If everyone here is gonna act like a dick for no reason..then whatever. I guess there are a lot more shitty characters in this world afteralll."


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jchiu22 said:


> I've given up applying to Boston Police, as I didn't score well, only got a score band 8, equivalent of 88-92 supposedly.


Didn't they exhaust the last list. I mean, sure there not hiring now, but what happened with that?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

You asked how your examiner is going to view your CWOF. I think you got your answer. He will look at it just like the LEO's here did. Sorry if it hurts your feelings but the interviewer is going to believe that your character is flawed because you drove your friends to a fight.



> I said they retaliated against a group that hassled us first. Its not my friends fault that they won the fight that the other group couldn't finish. And because of that...they are the perps and gets charged......sure...right.


Shame on your friends for not just leaving the area. And you and your friends share the fault with the idiots who started this crap.

It is what it is!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Shame on your friends for not just leaving the area. And you and your friends share the fault with the idiots who started this crap.
> It is what it is!


Exactly, way to stupe to their level and possibly ruin your chances. Involved or not.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

jchiu22 said:


> couldn't finish. And because of that...they are the *perps* and gets charged...... .


You been watching TOO muchTV.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> _"world needs plenty of bartenders..."_


_Ellerby_: Go fuck yourself. 
_Dignam_: I'm tired from fucking your wife. 
_Ellerby_: How is your mother? 
_Dignam_: Good, she's tired from fucking my father.

best exchange in the whole damn movie.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> _"world needs plenty of bartenders..."_


That may just be the route to go actually... I don't think too many of them are being laid off at the moment...


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

jchiu22 said:


> I said they retaliated against a group that *hassled* us first.


And felt it was necessary to weapons, there was a "dangerous weapon" attached to that charge.



jchiu22 said:


> I was merely asking how a *recruit officer* would view my background compared to those that did plea guilty or had worse cases.


That's *Recruiting Officer,* a* Recruit Officer* is something you'll never be.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Just when I thought "Ask a Cop" well had run dry!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*jchiu22 *join the military. They will straighten your rear-end out. It will look good in the future and may help you land a job.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*jchiu22*, don't take any shots at you personally. We all tend to forget those times when we were with friends who did something stupid and we just happened to be there. Obviously we were all lucky not to get caught or if caught, let go. I cannot speak of your particular circumstance, but I can tell you, I was no saint when I was a kid so I'm not about to cast the first stone. I just thank God I never got caught doing anything too wrong and stupid or being with anyone who was.

As for taking a CWOF, hell, sometimes going through the whole process would be a long drawn out and expensive affair and between continuances and such, you think, I just want this over with and the lawyer will tell you this is the best way to go. It's not a guilty finding so it's ok, right? So you take it not thinking of what it might mean later.

Understandable. 

At this point in the game I'm sure that whomever it is doing your background check is going to look over your *WHOLE* past and every good and bad thing that has been said about you and they'll make a decision from there. If you don't want to get ragged on, I strongly advise not checking this thread again. There are some very good people here that can give you some very good advice, but no matter what, bottom line, regardless of what advice you get or shots are taken at you, it's in Houston's hands now and that's *ALL* that matters. Log off and go get a coke.


----------

